
Show HN: Bitfolio, a simple crypto currency ticker and portfolio tracker for iOS - xeo84
http://www.timelabs.io/bitfolio/
======
xeo84
Hi HN, I've released Bitfolio, a simple app to track your crypto currencies
investments and coin values.

It's very very simple and I'm planning to add more coins and exchanges in the
near future.

Main features:

\- Tickers with historic granularity

\- Portfolio with Forex support

\- iCloud Sync

\- Themes

\- Forex

Supported exchanges are Kraken, Coinbase, Bitfinex and Cryptopia NZ.

Supported crypto currencies: BTC, BCH, ETH, ETC, LTC, XMR, XRP, XEM, DASH,
MIOTA, NEO.

Hope someone will find it useful, if you have any questions or feedback, I'm
happy to answer.

